# Tickles the Masked Bandicoot



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I fell in love with her the other day. No idea they'd be so expensive...but oh my goodness...she's so worth it!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Daaaahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

She kept climbing up my arm every time I put my arm in there to pet the ferrets. I'd scoop my hand under her butt and then she'd just climb up. Then she nuzzled into the crease of my elbow and I almost died of happiness. I had to have her. No one else can have my Tickles. <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

She is adorable! Oh my gosh! Look at that cute little face!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I wuv ferrets.  Make sure you get her spayed if she isn't


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

She is. They come spayed and descented. I wanted one of the white ones, but she just kept coming to me and I couldn't say no to her. <3


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

She is adorable and love her name !!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hehehe thanks! <3333


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I worked at a petstore long ago and we had a ferret who was taken from his mommy and siblings too early. He made this heart breaking sound like a screech and he kept doing it. We thought he would never be sold, but someone bought him the same day that he came in since they were experienced ferret owners


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

xShainax said:


> I worked at a petstore long ago and we had a ferret who was taken from his mommy and siblings too early. He made this heart breaking sound like a screech and he kept doing it. We thought he would never be sold, but someone bought him the same day that he came in since they were experienced ferret owners


Awwww that poor baby!!!! I don't know what I'd do if I'd seen that. I know I wouldn't have been able to take care of something like that....simply because I don't have the experience... </3


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

She is amazing!!!! You are lucky you found him! Ferrets are adorable


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Rather a masked bandicoot, sorry my hands did one thing while my brain did another


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

By the way her not him


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha yes! She's so energetic! Hopping all over the place. Doing flips and stuff. Oh my goodness!!!!


----------

